# Does anyone know about the placenta position predicting gender?



## Charlene_b_x

I have read the if the placenta is on the right it means boy an if it's left it means girl!
How can you tell from your scan pic where the placenta is? X


----------



## hoping4girl

oh goodness mine just looked like it was in the back and down low, so not much help!!


----------



## overcomer79

hoping4girl said:


> oh goodness mine just looked like it was in the back and down low, so not much help!!

ditto


----------



## ClaudiasMummy

I never understood it. I get shown it but still I'm like "Whhaaa?".
I have an anterior one, which supposedly means I don't feel her kicks as much.


----------



## Lozdi

Your better off asking the sono at the actual scan as it can be hard to figure out from a scan pic. At my 13 week scan the sono said that mine appeared to be anterior and high but he couldn't be sure until I was further along and thus the placenta more developed. At my gender scan at 15 weeks I was told definitely anterior and high up...and I'm having a boy. Its not stopped me feeling his kicks though!


----------



## lynze_an

From what I've read, you can only use scans from 6 to 8 Weeks. As far as telling from the picture, I would never know the difference. I asked the tech at my scan at 7w 4d and she said it looked posterior and a little to the right. I looked that up ahead it says I should be having a boy. I'll let ya know next Thursday if it was right!


----------



## Affyash

It's called the ramzi theory. There's lots of details on the web. You should google it!


----------



## Mrsctobe

I found out at a scan at 28weeks my placenta is on the right and im having a boy. not sure where it was with my girls though x


----------



## likeaustralia

hoping4girl said:


> oh goodness mine just looked like it was in the back and down low, so not much help!!

Mine was the same and I'm having a boy, so I really don't think placenta position has anything to do with gender...


----------



## xSin

No idea what 'side' my placenta is on but I do know its anterior and low laying :)


----------



## Geordie Boo x

Mines on the right and low
And I'm having a little Boy  xxxxx


----------



## seany3

My placenta has been anteriior high for me since my very first scan- I asked at my scans where it was and Im having a boy ! I cant see mine on my scan pics x


----------



## taybaby925

All I know is I have a posterior placenta
and I'm having a boy!
I've been feeling kicks since 17 weeks.


----------



## daydreaming22

Its not the placenta location, but the DR of where the placenta is forming ,"We can see what is called "decidual reaction" on a 2D B&W scan - since the denser the tissue or matter, the brighter white the are will be". And you have to know the cervical position to be able to discern R from L. It is only accurate from 6-8 weeks as after the placenta is formed it moves (hence anterior/posterior). Most women do not know how to read the scan accurately to determine where the DR is, but in 1st tri we tested the theory and it was accurate for every person who could clearly make it out. Even ME! So, yes you can tell the gender at 6-8 weeks! I attached my pic as an example. Oh, and I should note, its L for girl if u/s was transvaginal. Abdominal u/s is a mirror image and will be opposite. 


More Info:

"This is a multi-center prospective cohort study of 5376 pregnant women that underwent ultrasonography from 1997 to 2007. Trans-vaginal sonograms were performed in 22% of the patients at 6 weeks gestation, and Trans-abdominal sonograms were used at 18-20 weeks gestation, at this time the fetal gender were confirmed in 98-99%. The fetal sex was confirmed 100% after delivery. The study also addressed the bicornuate uteri with single pregnancy in relation to placenta / chorionic villi location. The result was tabulated according to gender and placenta / chorionic villi location. Bicornuate uteri with single fetus in different horns were studied and tabulated

Result
Dramatic differences were detected in chorionic villi / placental location according to gender. 97.2% of the male fetuses had a chorionic villi/placenta location on the right side of the uterus whereas, 2.4% had a chorionic villi/placenta location to the left of the uterus. On the other hand 97.5% of female fetuses had a chorionic villi/placenta location to the left of the uterus whereas, 2.7% had their chorionic villi/placenta location to the right side of the uterus. 127 cases were found to involve bicornuate uteri with single foetuses, most male fetuses were located in the right horn of the uterus and showed right placental laterality (70%). Most female fetuses 59% on the other hand, were located in the left horn and showed left laterality (59%).Moreover, most of the males located in the left horn exhibited right laterality (89%). Also most females located in right horn exhibited left laterality (976.4%). In addition this research indicated that there was a possible link between renal pyelectasis and placental location, and it might be used as a genetic soft marker.

Conclusion
Ramzis method is using placenta /chorionic villi location as a marker for fetal gender detection at 6 weeks gestation was found to be highly reliable. This method correctly predicts the fetus gender in 97.2% of males and 97.5% of females early in the first trimester. And it might be helpful to use as a genetic soft marker in relation with fetal pyelectasis.


In simple terms-

*placenta located on right- 97.2% chance it is a boy
*placenta located on left- 97.5% chance it is a girl 
*in a bicornate uterus- 70% males implanted on right with right placental laterality; 59% implanted on left were female with left laterality
*those males that implanted on the left- exhibited right laterality 89% of the time.
*those females that implanted on the right exhibited left laterality of the time. 
https://www.obgyn.net/ultrasound/ultr...ental_location
 



Attached Files:







baby2.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 115


----------



## katrus78

Dear daydreaming, would you please look at my scan and try to guess? I am having twins, and am extremely curious what they are? This scan is from today's u/ s at 6w4d. The scan was transvaginal, and I asked where the cervix was, and she said the cervix on the scan is on the right (I think you would be able to make out the whole uterus from this picture). The u/s lady just told me the twins are both in the middle up high. When I was trying to ask about the placental location, or the chorionic villi, she brushed it off, basically saying its too early to tell. :(

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/Baby%20and%20Bump/Twins6w4d.jpg

And if any ramzi theory guessers wanna guess, please shoot! I am very anxious!!!
Thank you so much!!


----------



## minties

I wish I had known to ask at the 2 early scans I had. All I got told was that baby had implanted nice and high.

From my 12 week scan baby has its head to my left, and placenta is right anterior.


----------



## Affyash

katrus78 said:


> Dear daydreaming, would you please look at my scan and try to guess? I am having twins, and am extremely curious what they are? This scan is from today's u/ s at 6w4d. The scan was transvaginal, and I asked where the cervix was, and she said the cervix on the scan is on the right (I think you would be able to make out the whole uterus from this picture). The u/s lady just told me the twins are both in the middle up high. When I was trying to ask about the placental location, or the chorionic villi, she brushed it off, basically saying its too early to tell. :(
> 
> https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/Baby%20and%20Bump/Twins6w4d.jpg
> 
> And if any ramzi theory guessers wanna guess, please shoot! I am very anxious!!!
> Thank you so much!!

I'm going to say that you're carrying BOYS! If you're cervix is on the right, the babies are attaching to the right side of your uterus and right side attachment means boy. I looked at the Ramzi theory with both of my kids and it was right, first one was a boy and second was a girl. It's very important to know where your cervix is and which is your right and left side though. I've heard that even if you have a transvaginal scan they can still flip the image so it's not necessarily accurate to just know whether transvaginal or abdominal. If your cervix is on the right and the top is your left side (which I think it is) then you're having boys! Good luck and hope to know soon!


----------



## campost006

mine was on the right and I am having a boy.


----------



## katrus78

Affyash, I don't see where they are attached anywhere, not right, not left...(((


----------



## Affyash

katrus78 said:


> Affyash, I don't see where they are attached anywhere, not right, not left...(((

At this stage it's easier to see where they're attached because the umbilical cord hasn't grown all that long yet. They're attached toward the bottom of the picture (or your right side) since they're closest to that edge of your amniotic sac. That's why they say to look at your early scans to determine Ramzi instead of later ones where they could be floating anywhere in the sac since the cord is longer.


----------



## Affyash

Here's a picture that pretty much shows what I'm talking about! I hope I'm making sense!
 



Attached Files:







image_gallery.jpeg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 47


----------



## katrus78

Thank you sweety. I was just really hoping for a girl, at least one girl... Already have a son, so it would crash me to have two more... I was also hoping they are on the left looking from the cervix up, but I guess I was wrong.

I think I will just wait two more weeks, and hopefully get a different u/s tech who will tell me for sure, as this one today was not very helpful at all. I hope 8w4d is not going to be too late to try to use this theory again.


----------



## Gajendra

Good things will only in that moment, but if can record it it would be so nice.https://www.cx-7.info/g.php


----------



## Affyash

katrus78 said:


> Thank you sweety. I was just really hoping for a girl, at least one girl... Already have a son, so it would crash me to have two more... I was also hoping they are on the left looking from the cervix up, but I guess I was wrong.
> 
> I think I will just wait two more weeks, and hopefully get a different u/s tech who will tell me for sure, as this one today was not very helpful at all. I hope 8w4d is not going to be too late to try to use this theory again.

I feel you I really really do. I have a son already also. Supposedly this one is a girl for me but I'm holding my breath for a second u/s on the 15th I'm too skeptical to believe it yet! But you never know which side is your left or right in that picture. 8 weeks 4 days shouldn't be too late for this theory. When u go next time have the tech confirm where your head/cervix would be in the pic and which side is your left/right. I'll totally help you again then! Don't give up yet! Plus boys love their mommies so much and from what I hear girls are pains in the asses anyway! :hugs:


----------



## MissMichelle

Hey Ladies, could somebody please help me? I've been trying for a little less than a week in first tri with this lol..

Im trying to find out which side my placenta is on but im having trouble, maybe someone can help me?

This one is from my 7 week scan..
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v254/eternal_lust/003-1.jpg

And this one is from my 9 week scan..
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v254/eternal_lust/009-1.jpg

Both scans are abdominal. Thanks in advance!


----------



## saammy

i m 24 weeks pregnant now my u/s at 20 week said placenta is posterior & i feel my baby`s head on my left side so the placenta would be left /right posterior?????


----------



## pooch

it was wrong for me! on the right and i'm having a girl! Chinese gender has been accurate for both of my pregnancies


----------



## Eni

daydreaming22 said:


> Its not the placenta location, but the DR of where the placenta is forming ,"We can see what is called "decidual reaction" on a 2D B&W scan - since the denser the tissue or matter, the brighter white the are will be". And you have to know the cervical position to be able to discern R from L. It is only accurate from 6-8 weeks as after the placenta is formed it moves (hence anterior/posterior). Most women do not know how to read the scan accurately to determine where the DR is, but in 1st tri we tested the theory and it was accurate for every person who could clearly make it out. Even ME! So, yes you can tell the gender at 6-8 weeks! I attached my pic as an example. Oh, and I should note, its L for girl if u/s was transvaginal. Abdominal u/s is a mirror image and will be opposite.
> 
> 
> More Info:
> 
> "This is a multi-center prospective cohort study of 5376 pregnant women that underwent ultrasonography from 1997 to 2007. Trans-vaginal sonograms were performed in 22% of the patients at 6 weeks gestation, and Trans-abdominal sonograms were used at 18-20 weeks gestation, at this time the fetal gender were confirmed in 98-99%. The fetal sex was confirmed 100% after delivery. The study also addressed the bicornuate uteri with single pregnancy in relation to placenta / chorionic villi location. The result was tabulated according to gender and placenta / chorionic villi location. Bicornuate uteri with single fetus in different horns were studied and tabulated
> 
> Result
> Dramatic differences were detected in chorionic villi / placental location according to gender. 97.2% of the male fetuses had a chorionic villi/placenta location on the right side of the uterus whereas, 2.4% had a chorionic villi/placenta location to the left of the uterus. On the other hand 97.5% of female fetuses had a chorionic villi/placenta location to the left of the uterus whereas, 2.7% had their chorionic villi/placenta location to the right side of the uterus. 127 cases were found to involve bicornuate uteri with single foetuses, most male fetuses were located in the right horn of the uterus and showed right placental laterality (70%). Most female fetuses 59% on the other hand, were located in the left horn and showed left laterality (59%).Moreover, most of the males located in the left horn exhibited right laterality (89%). Also most females located in right horn exhibited left laterality (976.4%). In addition this research indicated that there was a possible link between renal pyelectasis and placental location, and it might be used as a genetic soft marker.
> 
> Conclusion
> Ramzis method is using placenta /chorionic villi location as a marker for fetal gender detection at 6 weeks gestation was found to be highly reliable. This method correctly predicts the fetus gender in 97.2% of males and 97.5% of females early in the first trimester. And it might be helpful to use as a genetic soft marker in relation with fetal pyelectasis.
> 
> 
> In simple terms-
> 
> *placenta located on right- 97.2% chance it is a boy
> *placenta located on left- 97.5% chance it is a girl
> *in a bicornate uterus- 70% males implanted on right with right placental laterality; 59% implanted on left were female with left laterality
> *those males that implanted on the left- exhibited right laterality 89% of the time.
> *those females that implanted on the right exhibited left laterality of the time.
> https://www.obgyn.net/ultrasound/ultr...ental_location

Hello dear,can you please look at my scan at 6w4d


----------



## Eni

Affyash said:


> Here's a picture that pretty much shows what I'm talking about! I hope I'm making sense!

Hello Sweety,can you please take a look at my picture this was transvaginal US done at 6weeks what do you think?? Boy or Girl?????


----------



## Dolly nurse

daydreaming22 said:


> Its not the placenta location, but the DR of where the placenta is forming ,"We can see what is called "decidual reaction" on a 2D B&W scan - since the denser the tissue or matter, the brighter white the are will be". And you have to know the cervical position to be able to discern R from L. It is only accurate from 6-8 weeks as after the placenta is formed it moves (hence anterior/posterior). Most women do not know how to read the scan accurately to determine where the DR is, but in 1st tri we tested the theory and it was accurate for every person who could clearly make it out. Even ME! So, yes you can tell the gender at 6-8 weeks! I attached my pic as an example. Oh, and I should note, its L for girl if u/s was transvaginal. Abdominal u/s is a mirror image and will be opposite.
> 
> 
> More Info:
> 
> "This is a multi-center prospective cohort study of 5376 pregnant women that underwent ultrasonography from 1997 to 2007. Trans-vaginal sonograms were performed in 22% of the patients at 6 weeks gestation, and Trans-abdominal sonograms were used at 18-20 weeks gestation, at this time the fetal gender were confirmed in 98-99%. The fetal sex was confirmed 100% after delivery. The study also addressed the bicornuate uteri with single pregnancy in relation to placenta / chorionic villi location. The result was tabulated according to gender and placenta / chorionic villi location. Bicornuate uteri with single fetus in different horns were studied and tabulated
> 
> Result
> Dramatic differences were detected in chorionic villi / placental location according to gender. 97.2% of the male fetuses had a chorionic villi/placenta location on the right side of the uterus whereas, 2.4% had a chorionic villi/placenta location to the left of the uterus. On the other hand 97.5% of female fetuses had a chorionic villi/placenta location to the left of the uterus whereas, 2.7% had their chorionic villi/placenta location to the right side of the uterus. 127 cases were found to involve bicornuate uteri with single foetuses, most male fetuses were located in the right horn of the uterus and showed right placental laterality (70%). Most female fetuses 59% on the other hand, were located in the left horn and showed left laterality (59%).Moreover, most of the males located in the left horn exhibited right laterality (89%). Also most females located in right horn exhibited left laterality (976.4%). In addition this research indicated that there was a possible link between renal pyelectasis and placental location, and it might be used as a genetic soft marker.
> 
> Conclusion
> Ramzis method is using placenta /chorionic villi location as a marker for fetal gender detection at 6 weeks gestation was found to be highly reliable. This method correctly predicts the fetus gender in 97.2% of males and 97.5% of females early in the first trimester. And it might be helpful to use as a genetic soft marker in relation with fetal pyelectasis.
> 
> 
> In simple terms-
> 
> *placenta located on right- 97.2% chance it is a boy
> *placenta located on left- 97.5% chance it is a girl
> *in a bicornate uterus- 70% males implanted on right with right placental laterality; 59% implanted on left were female with left laterality
> *those males that implanted on the left- exhibited right laterality 89% of the time.
> *those females that implanted on the right exhibited left laterality of the time.
> https://www.obgyn.net/ultrasound/ultr...ental_location

This is so interesting! Can you tell by my 6week 2 day internal scan? Il see if I can attach it! Ta!


----------

